# Moving from Smith Machine bench press to barbell bench press



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

For the frist time I have now started to use the the barbell bench press instead of the smith machine only due to confidence and no training partner, however I am pushing out an extra 10kg than i was on the smith machine and was just wondering if this normal as I thought that you would be able to push out more on the smaith machine as you are not using and supporting muscles


----------



## gym junkie (Aug 19, 2011)

i find i can do the same mate , dont like the smith machine , to be fair i dont really like any machines im a free weights kinda guy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

free weights use more stabilizing muscles and recruits more secondary muscles meaning you should be able to lift more .


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

you also have to bear in mind that the smith machine have some added weight. the clamps and the stuff that attaches it to the guiding bars. I don't know how much that weight would be but I can say at least 5kgs in the ones I've seen


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

grantinerfe said:


> you also have to bear in mind that the smith machine have some added weight. the clamps and the stuff that attaches it to the guiding bars. I don't know how much that weight would be but I can say at least 5kgs in the ones I've seen


but the weight ends are plastic


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

ewen said:


> free weights use more stabilizing muscles and recruits more secondary muscles meaning you should be able to lift more .


i have got it the wrong way round then, ta


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> i have got it the wrong way round then, ta


i know what you mean about saftey but rolling 100kg down your chest over your hips isnt that bad really lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

gym junkie said:


> i find i can do the same mate , dont like the smith machine , to be fair i dont really like any machines im a free weights kinda guy





grantinerfe said:


> you also have to bear in mind that the smith machine have some added weight. the clamps and the stuff that attaches it to the guiding bars. I don't know how much that weight would be but I can say at least 5kgs in the ones I've seen


So i could of been pushing out the same weight then


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i use both. do my decline on the smith and incline with the BB. when am not using DB`s =]


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

ewen said:


> but the weight ends are plastic


true, but I still find it heavier than the olympic bb.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

grantinerfe said:


> true, but I still find it heavier than the olympic bb.


i know what you mean but i think its the fixed plain .


----------



## DeanoXman (Dec 4, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> i use both. do my decline on the smith and incline with the BB. when am not using DB`s =]


Absolutely. Smith declines are awesome. You can get the groove in exactly the right place and then concentrate on hitting that spot on the chest without stabilising. I do flat dumbell presses, but also love Smith for incline as well on occasion. The control and stretch right to the top of the chest can be great.


----------

